# New Toy!



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just wanted to say a big thanks to Dave (Coffeechap) for dropping off my new Kony Electronic today..

+ 1kg of Java Jampit to start things off (pretty lush)









Didn't think anything could dwarf that heavenly..she's a beast!

Wife is home in 20 mins..lets hope she is in an understanding mood!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im sure you'll be very happy together (having played on that very grinder I can confirm it rocks)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Im sure you'll be very happy together (having played on that very grinder I can confirm it rocks)


Cheers dude, very happy!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Another quick photo..


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

We demand a video


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What an absolute beast of a grinder. Are you really going to run it with the hopper on?

I know conicals require a nice column of beans on top of the burrs but that hopper is huge!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool grinder dude, love to see a video of it in action ....


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> What an absolute beast of a grinder. Are you really going to run it with the hopper on?
> 
> I know conicals require a nice column of beans on top of the burrs but that hopper is huge!


Yeah, was talking to Dave about that..looks like it will fit a slightly modified mazzer mini hopper (320g)

Might have a go cos that hopper is friggin mahoosive!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cool grinder dude, love to see a video of it in action ....


Cheers mate, will be sure to post a video soon!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> We demand a video


I think she demands a name too!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Bianca.........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Connie like the possessed car


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grindy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice, what grinder did you upgrade from?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Walter Sobchak said:


> Very nice, what grinder did you upgrade from?


Cheers, went from a pharos to this.

Pharos was great, but this is just so consistent


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

My little Kony?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wowzers....thats a fantastic grinder. How do you manage to steam thou'?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> Wowzers....thats a fantastic grinder. How do you manage to steam thou'?


Haha, cheers..probably need to rearrange a few things now


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

BEAST! very nice.

Get an Expo, steam arm on the left


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

poona said:


> BEAST! very nice.
> 
> Get an Expo, steam arm on the left


Definitely after a dual boiler machine next..


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Definitely after a dual boiler machine next..


But be prepared for a descale nightmare


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1/2 a days effort in return for 364.5 days of PID wet-dream


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 1/2 a days effort in return for 364.5 days of PID wet-dream


Nah. A cooling flush and better steam steam power for me


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

congrats, Aphelion, more manageable than a robur but still a large barst


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Cheers, went from a pharos to this.
> 
> Pharos was great, but this is just so consistent


I'm currently using a porlex but when the other half allows it I'm thinking of getting a pharos. Just out of interest, did you do any mods to your pharos? Iv read about some of the mods but don't know how easy they are to ship in from America.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

c_squared said:


> I'm currently using a porlex but when the other half allows it I'm thinking of getting a pharos. Just out of interest, did you do any mods to your pharos? Iv read about some of the mods but don't know how easy they are to ship in from America.


Hiya mate, pharos is a great grinder, grind quality is fantastic. Downsides are obviously, adjustment, consistency (its fairly good), and its practicality..getting grinds out

Voodoodaddy mods are very good, but you'll end up spending an extra £100-£300 quid, which makes it less of a proposition.

Hope that helps


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought the voodoodaddy mods would be expensive but haven't actually seen any prices anywhere. I quite like the idea of staying with a hand grinder and I know it would be a significant upgrade from the porlex. Just have to convince the other half now!!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice grinder. Where abouts in Chichester are you based?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

I have a pharos and got it shipped from OE straight to voodoodaddy to do the mod. Doubled the cost of the pharos but is very easy to use. Both OE and voodoodaddy were very easy to deal with.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

repeat said:


> I have a pharos and got it shipped from OE straight to voodoodaddy to do the mod. Doubled the cost of the pharos but is very easy to use. Both OE and voodoodaddy were very easy to deal with.


I read somewhere that you could do that. The only thing that slightly puts me off the pharos is how to get the grinds out.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

glevum said:


> Nah. A cooling flush and better steam steam power for me


PID orgasm for me every time. Takes away the guesswork


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

c_squared said:


> I read somewhere that you could do that. The only thing that slightly puts me off the pharos is how to get the grinds out.


That's what the mod fixes leaving minimal retention between the burrs.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

glevum said:


> But be prepared for a descale nightmare


I never found it difficult. A bit time consuming but that's just part of he fun. As Gary says the shots and steaming power after doing it are like the machine is brand new.

All in all a DB is the db's


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Nice grinder. Where abouts in Chichester are you based?


Hi, we live in pagham now (about 10 mins south)

By the seaside!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh near where my wife comes from, 5 miles from Chichester, 4 miles from Bognor Regis.



aphelion said:


> Hi, we live in pagham now (about 10 mins south)
> 
> By the seaside!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Another member from Bognor here!

Have you visited What a Waffle it Bognor yet, aphelion? They serve Coffee Real blend in their espresso based drinks along with guest single originals using filter. Finally, decent coffee locally!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

repeat said:


> I never found it difficult. *A bit time consuming* but that's just part of he fun. As Gary says the shots and steaming power after doing it are like the machine is brand new.
> 
> All in all a DB is the db's


Just means a day of playing with brewed coffee and/or homebrew beer.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

spune said:


> Another member from Bognor here!
> 
> Have you visited What a Waffle it Bognor yet, aphelion? They serve Coffee Real blend in their espresso based drinks along with guest single originals using filter. Finally, decent coffee locally!


Awesome, more coffee dudes!

Will certainly take a trip up to what a waffle (seeing as the wife is a obsessed by them)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Ahh near where my wife comes from, 5 miles from Chichester, 4 miles from Bognor Regis.


Haha, small world mate!

Yeah its nice here, particularly when the sun shines


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I viewed a house there not so long ago in Brooks End opposite the little Tesco.



aphelion said:


> Haha, small world mate!
> 
> Yeah its nice here, particularly when the sun shines


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> I viewed a house there not so long ago in Brooks End opposite the little Tesco.


Cool, we got married in the Inglenook (practically next door) and now live on Kings Drive


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be at Church farm for 3 days on the 30th Aug


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> I'll be at Church farm for 3 days on the 30th Aug


Great, you are welcome to pop round mate


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll do that. PM me your number and I'll pop round for an hour over that w/e.cheers...................dennis



aphelion said:


> Great, you are welcome to pop round mate


----------

